# HR24 stops seeing HR34



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

I have multiple DVR's (3 HR24's and an HR34) and they all have "seen each other" for whole home video fine since installation months ago.

Now, one of the HR24's on and off stops seeing the recordings on the HR34.
I have course searched and I know rebooting it fixes it. I also saw there was a software issue back in September that might cause it. But mine worked back then!  This only started within the last few weeks. I don't know if I got a new software version within the last few weeks or not.

I am not totally plugged into the most recent software rev's, etc. And I know rebooting or re-running network setup fixes it temporarily. But is there a current known issue? Anything else I should check out?

Thanks,
BJB


----------



## caseyf5 (Mar 22, 2009)

BJB said:


> I have multiple DVR's (3 HR24's and an HR34) and they all have "seen each other" for whole home video fine since installation months ago.
> 
> Now, one of the HR24's on and off stops seeing the recordings on the HR34.
> I have course searched and I know rebooting it fixes it. I also saw there was a software issue back in September that might cause it. But mine worked back then!  This only started within the last few weeks. I don't know if I got a new software version within the last few weeks or not.
> ...


Hello BJB,

I would start by checking a few things like the software/firmware and the cables connecting the DVR's. The current firmware for the HR24-100 is 05D2, HR24-200 is 05D3, HR-500 is 05D2 and the HR34-700 is 05D3. Check to see if the cables are tight and inspect the connectors on the cable going to the HR24 that has the problem not seeing the HR34.


----------



## i3rown (Sep 4, 2011)

We have stopped using the ird port on the power inserter , if that receiver is in line with your power inserter that could be the issue.

The rule now is a 2 way before the power inserter with the ird side of the power inserter terminated.

This is the symptom to remove ird from the pi


----------



## lincolnnellie (Sep 4, 2007)

Are you on DECA? If so, do you have anything plugged into the repeater network ports on any of the DVRs?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Turn off upnp on your router.


----------



## i3rown (Sep 4, 2011)

"inkahauts" said:


> Turn off upnp on your router.


We've been getting alot of filter multicast service calls with particular routers lately too.. Removing a decaw from the system and doing a full restart of the system confirms it ..


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas!
The connections are solid. The strange thing is this setup was rock solid for months. Nothing was changed on any wiring or the network, and now just this ONE DVR won't see the HR34. And the other ones see it just fine and don't disconnect.

Anyway, software versions seem fine. I am on DECA, and nothing is plugged into the repeaters. "Signal to IRD" is terminated and "Power to SWiM" is connected direct to the SWiM 16 switch. UPNP is turned off on my router. 

Do I need to re-wire that power connection from the switch?
Anything else I should check? Guess I could swap the cable on that DVR for another and see if the problem goes away or is picked up by another one?


Thanks again for the help,
BJB


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

Just trying to determine if I am wired correctly RE; The power inserter, etc. and if something needs to be changed. My SWiM system was put in within the last 8 months or so. Still doing this one and off....just that one DVR.

BJB


----------

